# Ich bin zu Hause angekommen



## wadenheim

Liebe Mitglieder,

Ich habe darüber nachgedacht, ob die Präposition "zu" statt "nach" dem Nomen "Hause" mit dem Verb "ankommen" besser past.

Was denken Sie? "Nach" deutet Bewegung an, während "zu" Stellung und Ort andeutet. Aber hier wir haben beide, ich habe schon gelesen, dass "zu" dem Verb "ankommen" besser passt und "nach" dem verb "kommen" besser passt, aber es ist nicht noch klar.

Danke Sehr im Voraus.


----------



## elroy

Ich bin zu Hause angekommen.  (nach )
Ich bin nach Hause gekommen.  (zu )


----------



## JClaudeK

wadenheim said:


> Was denken Sie? "Nach" deutet Bewegung an, während "zu" Stellung und Ort andeutet. Aber hier wir haben beide, ich habe schon gelesen, dass "zu" dem Verb "ankommen" besser passt und "nach" dem verb "kommen" besser passt



"ankommen" beantwortet die Frage "*Wo* bist du angekommen?", das heißt das Verb steht immer mit einer Ortsangabe im Dativ:
zu Hause ankommen/ in (nach )  Deutschland ankommen/ in (nach )  Paris ankommen/ .....
in der Schweiz/ in der Schule / im Bahnhof / ..... ankommen


----------



## DonHolgo

wadenheim said:


> "Nach" deutet Bewegung an, während "zu" Stellung und Ort andeutet.


Vielleicht solltest du dir bei »nach« (und beim Akkusativ für Wechselpräpositionen) besser _Richtung_ als Bewegung merken.


----------



## JClaudeK

DonHolgo said:


> besser _Richtung_ als Bewegung merken.


Oder "Ziel der Aktion/ Handlung".

Bei "ankommen" ist die Aktion schon abgeschlossen, daher der Dativ.


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Bei "ankommen" ist die Aktion schon abgeschlossen, daher der Dativ.



Dabei muss man auch den Beobachterstandpunkt beachten. (Es wird dabei aber schnell komplex.)

Morgen werde ich bei dir ankommen.
Er kommt gleich an. Er kommt gerade an.

Wie ist hier die Handlung abgeschlossen?  Man könnte sagen: ankommen impliziert Abgeschlossenheit am Ende des Vorgangs, ebenso wie "ein Glas austrinken" oder "ein Wort aufschreiben".   Beide Verben verhalten sich aber anders als "ankommen", wenn man Ort und Ziel betrachtet,

Ich denke, das Verb "ankommen"  verlangt den Dativ, es ist ein ein trennbares Verb, hier funktioniert die "Ziel"-Regel nicht.
Zumindest nicht gut.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> hier funktioniert die "Ziel"-Regel nicht.


Eben weil "ankommen" nicht das Ziel (Frage "Wohin ....?) angibt, sondern den Ort der Handlung: "*Wo* kommst du an/ bist du angekommen/ wirst du ankommen?"


----------



## Hutschi

Präziser: Die Ort-Ziel-Regel funktioniert nicht intuitiv.
Die Frage "wo" ergibt sich ja erst.

Wohin möchtest Du?
Ich möchte nach Hause und werde morgen ankommen.

Wir kennen natürlich die "Wo"-Regel, und ich habe bis vor wenigen Jahren mit ihr argumentiert.

Ort und Ziel der Handlung sind gleich.

Genau bei "ankommen" ist es für uns klar. Aber so klar ist es nicht.

Vergleichen wir:

Ich schreibe etwas an der Tafel an. vs. Ich schreibe etwas an die Tafel an. Das kann man mit Ort und Ziel gut begründen.


Wenn man weiß, dass die Frage bei "ankommen" "wo" ist, wird es einfach und ich gebe Dir da völlig recht.
Am einfachsten ist, das Wort mit der Frage zusammen zu lernen.

Wo kommst du an?
Ich komme zu Hause an. Ich komme im Park an. etc.

PS: 
Bei "zu" ist es zudem leicht. Es ist keine Wechselpräposition. "Zu" verlangt Dativ. Gibt es Ausnahmen?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> Bei "ankommen" ist die Aktion schon abgeschlossen


Genau.

Deutschlerner, die Englisch können, können zum Vergleich das englische Verb inklusive Präposition heranziehen:
[_to go *to*_, but:]
_to arrive *at*_.


Die Suchfunktion führt zur Erkenntnis: Alles schonmal dagewesen:


Schimmelreiter said:


> Man kommt _an eine*n* Ort._
> Man kommt _an eine*m* Ort _*an*.
> 
> 
> Für _Dativ vs. Akkusativ_ kommt es nicht auf Bewegung, sondern auf Richtung an:
> 
> _Ich laufe am Strand. _(nicht in Richtung Strand)
> _Ich laufe an den Strand. _(in Richtung Strand)
> 
> _Ich laufe in der Halle/in die Halle _etc.
> 
> 
> _ankommen _impliziert keine Richtung; es erfolgt an einem Punkt, an dem es keine Richtung mehr gibt, weil die gerichtete Bewegung an diesem Punkt zu Ende ist.
> 
> vgl. _to come *to* a place vs. to arrive *at* a place_


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Bei "ankommen" ist die Aktion schon abgeschlossen, daher der Dativ.




Wenn man angekommen ist, ist sie abgeschlossen. Wenn man ankommt, ist sie noch im Gange.
Ankommen besteht aus zwei Phasen:
1. man ist ganz in der Nähe. 
2. Statusänderung: man kommt gerade an.
3. man ist am Ziel. = man ist angekommen.
Es ist ein Status-Umschlag, eine Statusänderung.

Das Ganze kann auch in der Zukunft stattfinden.

Zustimmen würde ich bei:
Bei "angekommen" ist die Aktion schon abgeschlossen.

_ Ich komme (bald/morgen/um xxx Uhr) an. _Das Ziel ist, dass man ankommt, es also abgeschlossen wird. 
Aber wenn man es sagt, ist es Zukunft.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Wenn man angekommen ist, ist sie abgeschlossen. Wenn man ankommt, ist sie noch im Gange.
> Ankommen besteht aus zwei Phasen:
> 1. man ist ganz in der Nähe.
> 2. Statusänderung: man kommt gerade an.
> 3. man ist am Ziel. = man ist angekommen.
> Es ist ein Status-Umschlag, eine Statusänderung.
> 
> Das Ganze kann auch in der Zukunft stattfinden.
> 
> Zustimmen würde ich bei:
> Bei "angekommen" ist die Aktion schon abgeschlossen.
> 
> _ Ich komme (bald/morgen/um xxx Uhr) an. _Das Ziel ist, dass man ankommt, es also abgeschlossen wird.
> Aber wenn man es sagt, ist es Zukunft.



Wenn ich ankomme, ist _die Reise_ vorbei. Erst bin ich unterwegs, dann komme ich an. Wenn ich ankomme, bin ich nicht mehr unterwegs. Ganz einfach.


----------



## Hutschi

> Wenn ich ankomme, ist _die Reise_ vorbei.


Wenn das Ankommen nicht zur Reise gehört, hast Du recht.


Laut Duden gibt es in unserem Kontext zwei Bedeutungen:

Duden: ankommen

"einen Ort erreichen" -  Man erreicht einen Ort, indem man auf ihn zukommt und dann dort ist. Das beschreibt den Zeitpunkt oder den Vorgang.
"an einem Ort eintreffen" - Man trifft an einem Ort ein. - Das beschreibt den Zeitpunkt.

Beispiele sind dort:



> ein Brief, ein Päckchen ist angekommen


abgeschlossen wegen "angekommen"


> pünktlich, völlig unerwartet, [glücklich] in Berlin, mit der Bahn, um 8 Uhr, zu Hause ankommen


Zeitpunkt oder Vorgang oder beides, es liegt zeitlich in der Zukunft oder in der Gegenwart, im Moment, in dem es abgeschlossen ist, liegt es in der Vergangenheit und man muss zum Beispiel sagen sagen: "Ich bin angekommen ..."
Wenn ich sage: "Ich komme an", bin ich noch nicht angekommen.
Man betrachtet es nicht mathematisch exakt, sondern bezieht in den Vorgang des Ankommens den Vorgang des Kommens mit ein. Im Prinzip ähnelt es dem Pfeil von Zenon.




> 〈in übertragener Bedeutung:〉 bei unseren Nachbarn ist kürzlich das vierte Kind angekommen _(geboren worden)_


abgeschlossen wegen "angekommen" (im Gegensatz zu "wird geboren")



> 〈in übertragener Bedeutung:〉 wir waren schon beim Nachtisch angekommen, als er endlich eintraf


abgeschlossen wegen "angekommen"

---
Im übertragenen Sinne kann man schon am Ziel der Reise sein, ohne "angekommen" zu sein. Das ist ein psychologischer Effekt.
"Ich wohne jetzt schon ein Jahr hier, bin aber noch nicht angekommen."

Edit: kleine Ergänzungen, Zitat besser gekennzeichnet, Tippfehler korrigiert.


----------



## Frieder

Schlabberlatz said:


> Wenn ich ankomme, ist _die Reise_ vorbei. Erst bin ich unterwegs, dann komme ich an. Wenn ich ankomme, bin ich nicht mehr unterwegs. Ganz einfach.


Meistens schon, aber ...

Nehmen wir an, ich besuche einen Freund in Köln, ich nehme den Zug, er will mich am Bahnhof abholen. Der Zug ist nicht ganz pünktlich, er ruft mich an "wo bist Du gerade?", ich antworte "ich komme gerade an, wird fahren gerade auf Gleis 6 ein". Dann ist die Reise eben noch nicht _ganz _zuende, weil ich noch nicht angekommen bin, sondern noch ankomme.

(Hutschi war schneller)


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Frieder said:


> Der Zug ist nicht ganz pünktlich, er ruft mich an "wo bist Du gerade?", ich antworte "ich komme gerade an, wird fahren gerade auf Gleis 6 ein". Dann ist die Reise eben noch nicht _ganz _zuende, weil ich noch nicht angekommen bin, sondern noch ankomme.


Mag sein, aber du sagst ja nicht „Ich komme gerade an den Bahnhof an“, sondern „Ich komme gerade am Bahnhof an“. Daran erkennt man, dass das Unterwegssein vielleicht noch nicht ganz vorbei ist, aber gerade sein Ende findet. Und das scheint mir hier das Entscheidende zu sein. Die Reise wird abgeschlossen, und dann ist sie abgeschlossen. Also: Streiche „_ankommen _impliziert keine Richtung; es erfolgt an einem Punkt, an dem es keine Richtung mehr gibt, weil die gerichtete Bewegung an diesem Punkt zu Ende ist“ (Schimmelreiter), setze:
„_ankommen _impliziert keine Richtung; es erfolgt an einem Punkt, an dem es keine Richtung mehr gibt, weil die gerichtete Bewegung an diesem Punkt zu Ende *geht*.“

Edit:
„an dem es keine Richtung mehr gibt“ passt vielleicht nicht ganz. Man könnte stattdessen sagen:
„an dem die Richtung keine Rolle mehr spielt“.


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> Mag sein, aber du sagst ja nicht „Ich komme gerade an den Bahnhof an“, sondern „Ich komme gerade am Bahnhof an“. Daran erkennt man, dass das Unterwegssein vielleicht noch nicht ganz vorbei ist, aber gerade sein Ende findet. Und das scheint mir hier das Entscheidende zu sein. Die Reise wird abgeschlossen, und dann ist sie abgeschlossen.


Hier stimme ich fast zu.

Nur: _Ich komme morgen am Bahnhof an._ Das sagt, dass die Reise morgen ihr Ende findet.

Ankommen schließt "ein Ende finden" ein, nicht aber einen Zeitpunkt, der wird extra bestimmt.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> _Ich komme morgen am Bahnhof an._ Das sagt, dass die Reise morgen ihr Ende findet.
> 
> Ankommen schließt "ein Ende finden" ein






Hutschi said:


> nicht aber einen Zeitpunkt, der wird extra bestimmt.


Das steht ja auf einem ganz anderen Blatt und hat mit "ankommen + Dativ" nichts zu tun.


----------



## Hutschi

Welchen Fall hat eigentlich das Datum?

"Ankomme Freitag, den dreizehnten." (Telegrammstil, Reinhard May)


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Welchen Fall hat eigentlich das Datum?
> 
> "Ankomme Freitag, den dreizehnten." (Telegrammstil, Reinhard May)


Akkusativ, guckst du hier  :
Die Part findet am Samstag, 3. April statt



JClaudeK said:


> Das steht ja auf einem ganz anderen Blatt und hat mit "ankommen + Dativ" nichts zu tun.


Ja, auch mich wundert der Verweis auf den Satz:


Hutschi said:


> Nur: _Ich komme morgen am Bahnhof an._ Das sagt, dass die Reise morgen ihr Ende findet.


Dass man ein Verb (auch) in einer Zukunftsform (hier: Präsens als Futur) gebrauchen kann, ist doch das Normalste von der Welt und hat keinen Einfluss auf seine Bedeutung. Oder worauf wolltest du hinaus, Hutschi?


----------



## Hutschi

Ich


Schlabberlatz said:


> Dass man ein Verb (auch) in einer Zukunftsform (hier: Präsens als Futur) gebrauchen kann, ist doch das Normalste von der Welt und hat keinen Einfluss auf seine Bedeutung. Oder worauf wolltest du hinaus, Hutschi?



Ich denke, die Zukunftsform widerspricht:


JClaudeK said:


> ...
> 
> Bei "ankommen" *ist *die Aktion* schon abgeschlossen*, daher der Dativ.



Die Aktion kann auch morgen abgeschlossen werden.
Wichtig ist, dass "ankommen" den Abschluss impliziert.
Aber wann der ist, ist nicht wesentlich.

Ich komme gleich an. - Abschluss in naher Zukunft.
Ich komme jetzt an. - Pragmatisch meist: Ich bin fast da. Abschluss in sehr naher Zukunft.

Bei: _Ich komme am Bahnsteig 5 an. _ist die Handlung mit Sicherheit nicht abgeschlossen, sie wird erst noch abgeschlossen.


----------



## JClaudeK

> _Ankommen_ beschreibt [....]  einen kurzfristig existierenden Zustand beim Übergang von Bewegung zum Stillstand. Der Fokus liegt dabei auf dem Stillstand, denn mit der Ankunft ist die Reise beendet
> Quelle



Es spielt keine Rolle, _wann_ dieser Stillstand erreicht wird (sprich: ob das Verb im Präsens, Futur oder in der Vergangenheit steht), was zählt, ist das Resultat.


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Es spielt keine Rolle, _wann_ dieser Stillstand erreicht wird (sprich: ob das Verb im Präsens, Futur oder in der Vergangenheit steht), was zählt, ist das Resultat.


Dem stimme ich zu mit einer Ergänzung:
Das gilt sowohl für syntaktische als auch semantische Zeitformen. 


---
Erläuterung
Die Länge des Zeitraums bis zum Stillstand ist kontextabhängig.

Es kann von Sekunden bis zu Stunden dauern.

Die Ankunft ist die Grenze zwischen ankommen und da sein im gegebenen Kontext.

Solange man ankommt, ist man noch nicht da. Wenn man da ist, kommt man nicht mehr an.

Der Übergang ist verschwommen/unscharf. (In mathematischer Abstraktion könnte es scharf sein.)


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Ich kann keinen großen Sinn darin erkennen, die mögliche Dauer des Ankommens mit solchem Nachdruck zu betonen und so weitschweifig zu beschreiben. Mir kommt das wie „Glasperlenspiel“ vor.

In der Relation von Reise und Ankommen hat die Reise eine Dauer und das Ankommen ist quasi punktuell, oder es ist, anders formuliert, ein kurzer Übergang, s. o. Der punktuelle Charakter des Ankommens zeigt sich im Dativ: man kommt *am* Bahnhof an, und nicht an den Bahnhof. Das sind die Informationen, die für Deutschlerner nützlich sind.


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> Ich kann keinen großen Sinn darin erkennen, die mögliche Dauer des Ankommens mit solchem Nachdruck zu betonen und so weitschweifig zu beschreiben. Mir kommt das wie „Glasperlenspiel“ vor.
> 
> In der Relation von Reise und Ankommen hat die Reise eine Dauer und das Ankommen ist quasi punktuell, oder es ist, anders formuliert, ein kurzer Übergang, s. o. Der punktuelle Charakter des Ankommens zeigt sich im Dativ: man kommt *am* Bahnhof an, und nicht an den Bahnhof. Das sind die Informationen, die für Deutschlerner nützlich sind.


Ich denke, dass hier eher die Regel zutrifft: lerne es.
Das sieht man beim Fast-Synonym: Sie haben den Bahnhof erreicht.= Sie sind am Bahnhof angekommen.


----------

